# Why does my wether still act like a buck?



## kovet (Jan 9, 2011)

He flaps his tongue and mounts my doe all the time(even when she's not in heat). And he always smells his pee and pees in his mouth. And it looks like he's growing a beard. Plus he butts me really hard and he just seems to play really rough. He's 8 months old and was banded at like 10 weeks.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

It sounds like the banding did not work 100%.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Did you make sure both testes were under the band?


----------



## kovet (Jan 9, 2011)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Did you make sure both testes were under the band?


 yeah we did..I mean there's nothing there. I just went in my yard a few minutes ago and saw him harassing my doe and blubbering!!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Sometimes wethers turn out that way...it's unusual but it happens. There is no excuse for the butting of people though...please put an end to that behavior for your own safety. A spray bottle or squirt gun works for most goats but you may need an electric device if he is really aggressive. Whatever you do, don't push back...that just encourages them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

what ever the reason I agree with funny river farm..this behavior should never be allowed..the butting I mean...I had a young buck who got very head strong..like to butt us and even came at me once..he was about the same age as yours 8 months..I grabbed him in a head lock..flipped him on his back and would not let him up until he was fully pooped out..once he was settled and not fighting to get up..I got off him..and walked away with out a back ward look...he never butted me again..or anyone one else....But I'm liking the water bottle idea too : ) My Saanen is way too big for me to flip if I ever needed too lol..


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

happybleats said:


> what ever the reason I agree with funny river farm..this behavior should never be allowed..the butting I mean...I had a young buck who got very head strong..like to butt us and even came at me once..he was about the same age as yours 8 months..I grabbed him in a head lock..flipped him on his back and would not let him up until he was fully pooped out..once he was settled and not fighting to get up..I got off him..and walked away with out a back ward look...he never butted me again..or anyone one else....But I'm liking the water bottle idea too : ) My Saanen is way too big for me to flip if I ever needed too lol..


Any goat can be flipped with the right amount of leverage. I have flipped a full sized Boer buck before. He was very large and solid but I just got him in a corner and grabbed his off side legs out from under him then sat on him.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't tale this wrong - but you could sell him for a decent price - especially meat herds love a good "teaser buck" to run with the does


----------



## kovet (Jan 9, 2011)

kelebek said:


> Don't tale this wrong - but you could sell him for a decent price - especially meat herds love a good "teaser buck" to run with the does


 Well he's actually the sweetest thing ever. He just plays way too rough


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Even my wether boys go through puberty and later at about 2 years old a dominance thing that needs nipped in the bud. Training him for something is the very best thing you could do. Even if it's just to drag brush to the other goats or carry the staples while you are fencing. The act of being led and tied and moved to your will instead of his will be excellent for him and teach him that you are the boss. When my boys are in a bossy stage, I leave a halter on them with an eight inch grab strap. That way if they decide to be a pain it's easy enough to get control of their head and either do a training session or tie them to a post. There is nothing in my pens for them to get caught on. 
Don't let him play too rough now. I didn't see what breed he is but, some of these wether boys get huge. My old wether, Jeter, is 240lbs and my younger boy, Bean, is getting close to 180lbs. He's going to be even bigger then Jeter by the time he's five years old. If they played rough, I would get hurt. Get that part of his training done now before it becomes a dangerous habit.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Even with the testicles gone, there is still a small source of testosterone from the adrenal glands. Maybe his adrenals produce more than more, or he might be more sensitive to the little bit that they produce.


----------

